# Where to get my FILM DEVELOPED ASAP?



## VanillaMist (Dec 30, 2010)

Ahh okay, so I have a B&W film that I need to get developed. I tried Walmart but they said they'll have it ready in 2 WEEKS, and I need it before that. And plus you can't just get it developed, you have to buy the prints too, but I don't care much about the prints. Is there anywhere else I could get my B&W film developed probably in less than 3 days? :x


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 30, 2010)

where are you located?

Labs that a capable of true B&W developing are getting scarce.  Call you local camera/photography shops.


----------



## VanillaMist (Dec 30, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> where are you located?
> 
> Labs that a capable of true B&W developing are getting scarce. Call you local camera/photography shops.


 
Houston, Texas :/ We don't have many photography stores.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, unless you live in a big enough city (or close enough to drive to one) to still have a few B&W labs, you're screwed.

B&W usually has to be sent out these days, and you're looking at a 2-4 week turnaround time, depending on where you send it.

Your only other option would be if you know someone who develops their own film.
Get them to do it for a six-pack.  

I know around here it's hard to find a B&W lab.  I think there is only one in Dallas now, and the next closest one is in Austin...


----------



## Lawrenceu (Dec 30, 2010)

Try out AZLab.
The last I heard they still did B/W in house.

http://www.azphoto.com/lab/documents/azlab-pricelist-2010.pdf


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 30, 2010)

VanillaMist said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > where are you located?
> ...


This place is probably your best bet:

Holland Photo Imaging

edit
I guess there is one in Houston.


----------



## VanillaMist (Dec 30, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> VanillaMist said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...


That's in Austin lol :/ We have Houston Camera Exchange but they only do C-41 Film Processing. Only color... B&W is once again 2-3 weeks. Ahh. This sucks.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 30, 2010)

VanillaMist said:


> That's in Austin lol :/



Everyone was posting at the same time, lol.

I didn't know of any labs in Houston, and that one in Austin was the closest I knew of.  Someone else posted a lab in Houston.

Even if there wasn't one in Houston, the drive to Austin could still be worth it if you really need it 'right now'.



Lawrenceu said:


> Try out AZLab.
> The last I heard they still did B/W in house.
> 
> http://www.azphoto.com/lab/documents/azlab-pricelist-2010.pdf


----------



## VanillaMist (Dec 30, 2010)

Lawrenceu said:


> Try out AZLab.
> The last I heard they still did B/W in house.
> 
> http://www.azphoto.com/lab/documents/azlab-pricelist-2010.pdf


Oh goodness how could I miss this post. THANK YOU THANK YOU. I WILL CHECK THIS OUT. You are awesome! 



O|||||||O said:


> Everyone was posting at the same time, lol.
> 
> I didn't know of any labs in Houston, and that one in Austin was the closest I knew of. Someone else posted a lab in Houston.
> 
> *Even if there wasn't one in Houston, the drive to Austin could still be worth it if you really need it 'right now'.*


 
There are MANY complications to that! One is I'm only 16.


----------



## Paul Ron (Jan 1, 2011)

Ummm if you asked nicely here I'm sure someone in your nabe will do it for ya? Also try your local high schools or colleges, they all generally offer basic photo courses n do their own B&W. 

Maybe it's time you get a tank n some chemicals, load it in your closet n dev in your bathroom or kitchen.


----------



## maris (Jan 2, 2011)

It's awful being hostage to lab services. Paul Ron has it right. Before next time get a tank, reels, developer, fixer, and tap water.

I develop a roll of film, start to finish in 25 minutes, at a total consumables cost of $0.70.


----------



## JoeDanBeck (Jan 17, 2011)

Probably not. Every shop i have asked about B&W will ship it out for a week. You can do it yourself pretty easily though.


----------



## sam.woolfolk (Jan 23, 2011)

My town Rite Aid does 1 hour developing, but it costs a little extra


----------



## J.Kendall (Jan 24, 2011)

If you go somewhere like Walmart or Walgreens/Rite Aid, etc. and you just want to get negatives and no prints, when filling out the development-drop off envelope, just write 'negatives only' in the special instructions part. They only process the film, and they shouldn't charge you full price since you're not getting any prints.


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a suggestion. Look up a local school that has a photography department. They most likely have a dark room. Seek out a photography student who's willing to help, pay that student to develop  your negatives. It won't take them more than 2 hours to do it.


----------

